# I'M GETTING ANOTHER NEW GODBABY!!!!!



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey all - great news!!!!! I am getting a new godbaby!! Someone on the forum is getting a new pup. I will post a few "puzzle" pieces & hopefully you guys can guess. 

Puzzle piece#1


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Laurie, I think Logan should start uke: again, just to punish you for all the secrets you torture us with. But since you seem to be a wonderful person and Godmother, I will forgive you this time :hug:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Yea!! How exciting!! Yes, we can attest Laurie is a wonderful Godmommy!!:biggrin1:

Is this one related to Teddy?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Waiting for clue #2.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

what a cute baby that is--if that's the baby??? It could be part of Cash though-----or Tori.....um......I think we need another clue Laurie!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

YIKES!!!! This is more than the usual *torture* since being with all those havs this morning.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Laurie , are you sure you aren't into S & M? maybe you are really a dominatrix? I am pretty sure there are still some rules on our books about torture.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOO I hate this game!!! I am sooooo sooooo sooooo bad at it.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm sitting this one out since I stink at guessing! I'll let all you Inspector Clouseauettes solve it!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I will give you guys one more puzzle piece, but will ask the parents when the big reveal will be. I will also be incorporating puzzle pieces of the sibling to help you out. It is SO fun to be on this end!!!! Hmmm S&M??????


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

OK...here's my one guess...."it's" either black or brown!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it looks CUTE! How's my guess? I'm right aren't I?ound:

You are making this very hard Laurie!
Is someone bringing a pup or picking one up at Westminster?:ear:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't wait to see the piece of the puzzle with the face on it!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

JULIE YOU GOT IT!!!!

YES - IT IS CUTE!!!! yOU WIN THE FIRST PRIZE!!!!!

NOT ONLY CUTE, BUT ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Julie, wish I had your intuition ound:
Laurie, please tell us when the secret will be revealed, I find it very exhausting not to know when the torture ends.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I promise I will. When the Mom wants to release it, I promise I will have all the puzzle pieces out!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I know. It's black and brown and related to . . . Kubrick? Mugsy?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Geri, related to Kubrick is probably not right since his breeder is now retired. But maybe through another breeder? 

I have no idea myself. I like Julie's answer the best.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Megan?? Jan?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This secret better be out by Tuesday, or I'm holding your ticket hostage, Laurie. :bolt:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmm, is that Jan B's Tessa?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ghrrrrr. still no answer. Laurie, I am worried about you. we may need to intervene, you get way to much pleasure out of these secrets. It's not healthy sweetie, just tell us-- it will be so much better for you in the long run...


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

As frustrating as this "game" is........ I have to admit, it's kinda fun too.

I'll play along this time, I think that sibling looks remarkably like - Jillee!

But I'll keep watching to see who the lucky new Mom will be *coughMegancough*


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Is that a little bit of "orange" or "gold"?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I know who it is, I know who it is... I cheated sorry Laurie.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I wish I could cheat too. The suspense is killing me, but I am sure I will find out tomorrow!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Leeann,

Not good enough! You'll feel much better if you share. Whisper it in my ear.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Enough is enough, you better tell us before Tuesday since you will be at Westminster all day.

Sheesh Laurie!! How many godpuppies do you have now??


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ok, if Leeann knows, then it's obviously Megan. But somehow I can't believe she'd do that to me! She promised she wouldn't keep it a secret if she decided to get a pup. Bad girl Megan, IF it's you :nono:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Linda, that is so not fair.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

That's right I did post some pictures of black puppies, maybe someone is getting one of them?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Not so fast Linda, just cause I am coming over doesnt mean I can divulge my secret  You think you know Leeann??? Hmmmm I wonder how you know??
Unless you hacked into my computer......


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Aha! If you aren't bluffing Laurie, then Leeann just spilled out another secret MEGAN'S GETTING ONE TOO!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That may be, but that is not my secret!!! Anyone want another piece to the puzzle?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

It might be Meghan (very likely) or that person who came and asked for breeders in the Illinois area?

I don't know.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Laurie, mememememememe! Give us another piece! PLEEEAAASEEE


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK Maryam, I wouldnt want you to go to bed sad.....

New baby & the first sibling pic. again


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmmm :suspicious: I still don't think it's Megan. Do we have a revelation date+time yet?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Agony of suspense and more secrets BUT more pictures of sweet puppy faces gotta love the sweet ending!  Laurie, congratulations on your new godfurbaby!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

woo hoo another new puppy! Is the second pic who is going to be a sibling? <sigh> cause I dont have a parti puppy yet  But I would be wiling to fly to new york for a pick up!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You know if it was Megan she would be screaming from the roof tops, so we think.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think you are right Leeann. Thanks Poornima - I love being a Godmommy!! Certainly a lot less potty cleanup and no vet bills!! Best of both worlds!! 

My babies have had a long day and are begging and whining to up to bed, so I will be gone all day tomorrow till around 8pm, I will check out all your guesses and post some more puzzle pieces. 

Sweet puppy dreams everyone!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Laurie,
I think I have it figured out----I think it is Meghan getting her little boy!My second guess is Leeann getting a girl.....I'll go with Meghan! It's cute as can be--and for being the first to guess the clue and be right---I'll take a littermate to this puppy.Sound fair?:whoo::whoo:I'm getting a puppy!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Two more puzzle pieces for you guys today. I will check back tonight to see how the guessing is going!!

baby & sibling


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

okay-----there is a cute shoe in the picture------it looks like one of those princess flats.
Actually he looks a little older-----I think he is too old for the little ones Meghan saw---but I think they had 2 litters,because Leeann said 1/2 brother to Riley?

In the picture----it kinda looks like your Logan Laurie....? hmnn


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my now we are starting to see a lot of white. You know Megan has been hiding all weekend I hope she is not up to something and not telling.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Very interesting!!!! No guesses from me, I don't play guessing games, but will wait for the reveal.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh!Oh! I think I just figured it out! I just saw Meg's avatar----and she would wear cute shoes like those-------that picture with the more white?That's Jillee! I betcha Jillee is getting a baby hav brother for Valentines Day! Meg---you stinker!:hug:You lucky stinker!:kiss:

:bounce::bounce:Am I right?:bounce::bounce:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My DH hogged the computer all morning and afternoon and I was really, really hoping the secret had been revealed. Megan is a good guess!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

One more!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I think this might be a little like trying to find a needle in a haystack!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Is Megan getting one of Kimberly's pups?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok - I will give you another sibling one - but I think this one will give it away:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Is Megan getting one of Kimberly's pups?


I think it is one of Kimberly's also


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I was just looking at Kimberly's girls and I think it can't be any of them- they have that white down the center of their head. So I am thinking it is from a litter I don't recognize!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie you are SOOOOOOOOOOOO cruel !!!!!!! And funny. ound:

I'm going to guess the sibling is Jillee and Megan is getting a new baby. :biggrin1: If you look at 'casperkeep's' avatar (Megan's), it looks just like Jillee in these sibling pics.


Maybe......... ?! :suspicious:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor Megan - she must be getting tons of calls, emails and pms!!ound: I think Jillie has a twin out there somewhere!! 
So here is the last pic I can post of the baby - as the last piece of the puzzle will be released by Mommy in a full picture. 

Here is the last piece of the sibling - come on guys - now I just GAVE it to you!!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

I hope the pic attaches, I am not very good at this. 

Her name is 'Isabella' and she is MINE!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations on your new pup...she's adorable!!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I thought one of the sibling pics looked like your pup. Congrats on the new baby doll. She is very cute!!
I just noticed that she is sticking her tongue out at everyone. I guess she liked the teasing game.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Janet, congratulations on your new baby!!!!!!!! What a cutie pie! I ran the cursor over her picture and it said 'Isabella', but I still didn't know who that could be! lol

She's adorable and I'm sure the two will have a ball together. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Yaaaay congratulations Janet on your new baby Isabella!


:flypig::hug::angel:reggers:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So my last piece of the Isabella puzzle was her nose, mouth, and eyes. I she just not absolutely adorable????? Bacci is going to have a great time with his new little sister!!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Janet she is absolutely adorable!! I love the tongue sticking out LOL I can’t wait till she comes home and hear what Bacci thinks of his new little sister


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Janet, she's absolutely adorable! Love her name, can't wait to hear more details and see more pics!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

:cheer2: Congratulations Janet!! Yea!!! Bacci is going to be a big brother! 

I am in love with Isabella, what a face!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats Janet and Bacci! Isabella is adorable.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations she is adorable!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats! Isabella is beautiful.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Janet Zee said:


> I hope the pic attaches, I am not very good at this.
> 
> Her name is 'Isabella' and she is MINE!!!


Janet,

Congratulations!!!!!! Are you getting her from Ann? I might be meeting Isabella before she comes home to you. I believe there is a playdate scheduled for socialization that I might be attending! hehe.

Luckkkkkyyyyy ME! I remember meeting Bacci (he was my fave from that litter!)

She's precious! You must be SOO excited!

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, Janet. Isabella is adorable. Now sweet Bacci will have a playmate. I can't wait to see them together. Yipee, another pup at the playdate.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you everyone. We are so excited and can't wait to pick her up on March 1st. We will be driving down to VA with Bacci of course, it will be a 5-6 hour drive. It just happens my breeder will be having a playdate on that day, so we can join in the fun. That's a long drive for a playdate, huh.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Janet, that is great. You will probably meet Kara and Gucci there, too.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Janet! She sure is a cutie! What a fabulous Valentine's Day gift! I want one like that! Can you see me turning green?ound:

She is as cute as can be! Sorry I had your puppy going to Megan.....(bet she would approve that :biggrin1: )


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Janet,
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!! Are you getting her from Ann? I might be meeting Isabella before she comes home to you. I believe there is a playdate scheduled for socialization that I might be attending! hehe.
> 
> ...


Kara.....Yes we are getting her from Ann, and we are so very excited. We will also be attending that playdate on March 1st, so if you are going we will see you there. I hope you intend to be there it would be great to meet you and Gucci.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Janet, congratulations! She is adorable!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Janet,

We probably will be there, assuming nothing comes up! But as of now, we are picking up a friend of ours and her 3 Havs so we will have FOUR havs hopping out of our car! LOL. Whew..that should be fun. I hope the other 3 don't get carsick!!

I can't wait to meet you and see Bacci again!

Kara


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks again for all the congrats.....We are so thrilled and excited, and I promise to post pictures of 'Bella & Bacci' together, as soon as I can.

Special thank you to Godmother Laurie, you are an angel.

Leeann, I can't thank you enough for keeping our secret.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats- she is a cutie!!! 

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Janet, what great news!!! CONGRATS! I'm sure that sweet Bacci will love having a little sister.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How exciting for you Janet. I'm all kinds of jealous. She is soooo cute. Awww! Looking forward to March 1st with you.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations Janet! Bella is adorable. Bacci is sure going to enjoy having a little sister.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, it looks like being off the computer for the weekend paid off, kinda. I didn't have to go through the agony of Laurie's teasing 

Janet~ Your little Isabella is adorable! Congratulations!!! It will be fun hearing of her and Bacci's antics. And what an added bonus, you get to meet Kara and Gucci, too!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Janet, congrats on your beautiful Isabella! What an awesome Valentine gift! I got Valentino for Valentine's Day 2 yrs ago!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

TOO FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congrats on your little girl...she is a cutie and yes I would have gladly taken her!!!!! The funny thing is is that we named Jillee Isabella at first..too funny about the twins and the shoes!!!! I hope I will be joing in on the puppy fun sometime....secrets mmmm I do not know!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well Thank you Megan and Jillie - you were able to throw off a lot of people. I am sure we will getting a post from you soon!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats on the new pup!!!! 

Ryan


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Warmest congrats on Isabella. Who is the breeder "Ann"? Oh, what fun to have TWO!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Janet, Congratulations. She is beautiful! Can't wait to see pictures of her and her brother!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think we deserve a free pup for throwing you all off....well it was worth a thought!!!! It really made me laugh when I was reading all the posts!!! What a crazy bunch we are here!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats Janet, Isabella is just adorable.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations, Janet! Isabella is a cutie-patootie! Have fun with her!

P.S. She has that little white "shock" of hair on top of her head like Maddie!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

A BIG CONGRATS, Janet. Bella is adorable and I look forward to more pictures.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS, Janet on your new baby Isabella!

She is a doll!!!

I'm jealous!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Janet,
Congrats! She is so precious. I can't wait to meet her at the next NJ playdate.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you guys so much, all your well wishes are so appreciated. I have never, (including family), encountered a more warm, caring and supportive group of people in my life.

I can't wait for the next NJ playdate and I hope everyone who couldn't make it to the last playdate will be able to join us.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulation Janet. Isabella is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love Isabella, she is Beautiful. Congrats to Janet and the Godmother!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Sandi - I am SO excited about Isabella - of course not as excited as Janet is!! She is never going to be able to go anywhere with her dogs without being stopped by people - Bacci is a stunning dog, and Bella so adorable. Janet, you better keep them on tight leashes or someone (maybe even from our own "puppy stealing group") might snag them!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"Thank you everyone. We are so excited and can't wait to pick her up on March 1st. We will be driving down to VA with Bacci of course, it will be a 5-6 hour drive. It just happens my breeder will be having a playdate on that day, so we can join in the fun. That's a long drive for a playdate, huh."*

We drove from Montreal to the Toronto area for a Havanese picnic last August. It was a 5 hr. drive there and back and we stayed overnight at Sammy's previous owners' house. Yup, a long drive, but sooooooo worth it! And YOU get a new puppy in the process!! We had a blast with all 38 Havs there!!! You're gonna love it, Janet. 

Now, is anyone going to start a new thread for this VA March playdate, if it isn't already? I'd love to see pics of that and hear all the great stories.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

It's almost time to pick Isabella up Janet, just a few more days :whoo:
Do you have any updated pictures you could share while we wait?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh I'm so jelous! What a cute puppy. Congratulations!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Hmmmmm, let me see if I can dig up a picture for you.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Look at her, she is so cute. Thanks for the puppy fix, you must be getting excited.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Ivy....Thank you, we are so in love with her.

Leeann.....I can't wait to get in my car and drive down to pickup Miss Bella.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Janet, what a face on miss Bella!!! I am so Jealous (in that puppyitis was- not the green ugly way)


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

How exciting!!! Lucky you a new puppy!!! please post lots more pictures....see is so cute and sweet.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

And lucky, lucky puppy! :whoo:

That's a real sweetie! :angel:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Janet, congratulations! She's really precious. Baci will love her. Oh, honestly, I am also green with envy. Are any siblings available? Please pm me. Thanks.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Janet, I missed the original posting about your little girl. Isabella is a doll! Ann is such a nice and knowledgable person too.

Amy, it is Ann Carille of By the Bay Havanese (or probably By The Bay Silk Dogs now).


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh! She is soo cute! I love that little fluff of white right on the top of her head!! When do you get to bring her home?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Janet, I am so excited for you! Isabella sure is a cutie.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Janet, your Bella is beautiful! Love that face.....especially her eyes!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

It is By the Bay Silk dogs now.

Janet, we should be able to make it this weekend! I can't wait to meet you, Isabella and see precious Bacci again!

You'll recognize Gucci, she's the diva-est Hav in Virginia! LOL She just walks like she's on a runway (or so the group always says!) lol She missed her calling, I suppose. hah. She'll gravitate towards "Team Cream", all the cream havs always congregate at Ann's or our playdates! lol

Kara


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Bella is so precious! I love that puppy look...enjoy her!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Janet, I missed the original posting about your little girl. Isabella is a doll! Ann is such a nice and knowledgable person too.
> 
> Amy, it is Ann Carille of By the Bay Havanese (or probably By The Bay Silk Dogs now).


Ann's new site is: www.havanasilkdogsbythebay.com


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Kim......We will be driving down to VA on Saturday, March 1st and returning home with our little bundle on March 2nd.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Janet Zee said:


> Kim......We will be driving down to VA on Saturday, March 1st and returning home with our little bundle on March 2nd.


Ohhh congrats!! What a little cutie she is and you will be holding her very soon now!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How exciting for you Janet! Love your updated picture--and I look forward to seeing many more!:clap2:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I cannot wait for my new godbaby to come home!!! Isnt she just adorable!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm so looking forward to the news and pictures from this Virginia playdate!! How exciting for all, esp. for you, Janet!!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

AHH!!!! eace:

I just got back from Ann's and got meet Janet and her husband and see Bacci and meet Isabelle....what a precious dollbaby!!!!! And Janet too!  :kiss: and Bacci is cuter than ever and SO spirited and sweet. I'll have to download my pictures and see what all I have! I didnt' take very many pictures because my card filled up and there were like TWO litters of puppies there, so you can only imagine how *sidetracked* I was with the puppies!!! LOL

Ann had one little girl available (Peace) and her name sure suited her personality, she was very laid back and loving...I probably could've talked my DH into taking her home but Gucci was being a snot to her.  Oh the irony. Of course, she loved the other puppies! LOL!!!! 

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You lucky girl Kara, I want to play with some puppies... I have to ask was the little girl available cream?? You know Gucci is picky when it comes to these things LOL.

It's good to know Janet is with her new little girl, she must be on cloud 9. Look forward to seeing some pictures.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

No, she wasn't a cream! LOL Maybe that's why, ehh? Gucci did stick with her cream team pals, Scarlett, Briezz and Daisy! The puppy was a really cute parti, her markings reminded me of Pablo, actually...lemme see if I can find a pic... She's the parti with the most black, the first on the bottom row  BeaUUUtiful, ehh?

http://www.havanasilkdogsbythebay.com/Windy_and_Oscars_pups.html

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh KARA, I am so jealous that you got to see my godbaby in person before I did!!! She must be absolutely adorable!!! I know that Janet is so excited to bring her home, and I am hoping she stops here on her way home!! If not, at least I will get to see them in May!! 
Janet and Frank - if you get online, I hope you see how excited we all are for you to bring that precious little girl home. And we all cannot wait for pictures!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I just read through this thread....what a group.  I'm so glad I just picked up on it now instead of back in early February. I'd never have been able to wait this long to see pictures! I may need a new thread for Hav Anonymous ("Hi, My name is Jill and I'm addicted to Hav puppies!") to make sure I stop at two dogs! Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The puppy photos are adorable! Kara you should of brought one home! Gucci would adjust! 

Looking forward to more pictures of Janet's new addition!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

MY GODBABY IS HOME!!! Janet called to say that the little beautiful baby is home!! And BAcci is in love!! Janet said that she will try very hard to post pics tonight, but since she did all the driving that she might not have time till post till tomorrow!! So hopefully by mid day tomorrow, you will all get to see my new beautiful godbaby and hear all about her!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: Congrats Janet on your new baby girl. I cant wait to see pictures of her and Bacci together. Hope you guys have a great first night home together.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Laurie! I will be looking for pictures soon then! 

Oh and just wanted to let you know that I met with Alan today and he said that he will definitely be getting a Hav now! I think we will be having plenty of play dates soon.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yahoo - I knew it would be only a matter of time before he decided on the Havs!! 
Very exciting!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Congratulations!! Are you home yet? More pictures please!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kara- are you crazy????? How did you pass on that adorable little girl- just send her to me!!!

I can't wait to see pics of the two of them together as well 

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! It was TOUGH, believe me...but it was hard to sneak her away with my husband!!!!

AND, we didnt' stay long because my husband had an accident earlier that day. He FELL out of the attic he is building in the garage and fell 8 ft on to concrete, so he was hurtin' for certain', and started whining to leave! 

I got an email yesterday about the party and there were like 20 puppies there or something crazy!!!!!! Believe me, I was in puppy heaven!!!! Like having ADD, everytime I turned around, there was a bouncing bundle of Hav joy to pick up and love on! 

Oh, and Peace is a TOTAL love bug, she will be snatched up in NO time, she let me hold her on her back and just kept KISSIN' on me! Sweet girl...Like Bacci's sister! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK JANET!!! We have all been very patient - lets get moving with those pictures!!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Laurie- lol! You know you could drive there and take pictures for us!

Kara- it might not be too late to change your mind and go get her. DH could get some rest snuggling with her this afternoon!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Don't think that I have not thought of that myself!!! I so badly want to do that but on top of work, I am painting a room in my house - so unless I want a multi-colored bedroom, I need to be working on that every spare minute I have!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Janet had some problems resizing her photos, so she sent them to me and 
drummmmmm rolllll.........HERE IS BELLA!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

OH She is just too too too cute! I love that third picture of her and Bacci! Love at first sight! 

I can't wait to meet her in May!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Cute, Cute, Cute... I love the third picture also Lina.

Janet you must be having so much fun watching these two get to know each other. 

P.S. I LOVE that food bowl, where did you get it??


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Janet,
She is beautiful. I've always loved the black and white parti's. Can't wait to meet her in May!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my gosh, she is beautiful. I have tears in my eyes, because she looks so much like Shelby did at that age. Can't wait to see Bella and Bacci in May.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She is beautiful. What a cutie! And she seems to be settling right in. I also love Peace Kara. I don't know how you managed to get out of there without her. I don't think I would have.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

I KNOW!! Isn't she the cutest little thing, we are so excited to have her home with us. Can't wait for the May playdate to see all of you again.

Leeann...I ordered the bowl on line: www.petsalley.com


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Kara...You should have grabbed Peace when you had the chance. She went to her forever home on Sat., Peace is a baby sister to Ollie now.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oooooooooohhhhhh, how cute!! Janet, congratulations on getting your baby home. I'm sure she and Bacci will be best buds. How adorable!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Janet Zee said:


> Kara...You should have grabbed Peace when you had the chance. She went to her forever home on Sat., Peace is a baby sister to Ollie now.


Ohh...*tear* :hurt: WAHH!

Well, I'm sure she'll have a great home with Ollie.

I KNEW she wouldn't last long, not with that lovey-dovey-kissey personality! Gosh..that is bittersweet, ehh? Maybe next time 

Kara


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwww...I love the pictures of the babies together! How is it with a new puppy at home?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is adorable and looking like she is settling in nicely!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Janet-
She is absolutely adorable! Congratulations! Bacci looks like a very good big brother already. He looks protective of her in those pictures! :biggrin1:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Janet, congratulations! She is adorable. I love the name Bella - actually part of Tessa's official name is Bella Tessa 

The picture of the 2 of them together is so precious.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Janet~ She's SO cute it hurts! Looks like Bacci's smitten w/his little sister :biggrin1: I'm so happy for you all.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, she is just too cute!!!


----------

